# Temporary Residence Permit Renewal



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi all,
I have been here almost a year now and will soon be applying for the first renewal of my temporary residence permit to cover the next two years. As I am from a third (non-EU) country, what are the requirements for renewal? Specifically, I'd like to know what the requirements are regarding health insurance. I am already registered with the SNS, have a number and a doctor assigned.

Any insights appreciated.
VV


----------

